# ΕΝΦΙΑ: Προφορά



## sarant (Aug 31, 2014)

Δεν είναι το μεγαλύτερό μας βάσανο μ' αυτόν τον φόρο, βέβαια, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι πώς προφέρεται. Δεν ξέρω αν οι γραμματικές προβλέπουν κανόνα για την προφορά των αρκτικόλεξων, όσων προφέρονται, αλλά σχεδόν όλα τονίζονται στη λήγουσα (πασόκ, σελετέ, αεΐ, εϋδάπ, δεή, οτέ, ογά, πασεγές, εοπυύ, κεβόπ, σεάπ). Όχι όμως όλα. Κάποια είναι παροξύτονα/προπαροξύτονα επειδή συμπίπτουν με υπάρχουσες λέξεις (σύριζα, νάτο, πάμε) κάποια χωρίς να συμπίπτουν (άεκ, κυσέα, υέα, δέα, νομίζω και η έγε). Το κόμμα ΛΑΟΣ τονιζόταν στη λήγουσα από τον ιδρυτή του για να συμπίπτει με τη λ. λαός και στην παραλήγουσα από αντιπάλους του για να μην συμπίπτει, ενώ στην παραλήγουσα τονίζεται το ανύπαρκτο κόμμα όφα και ο υπαρκτός σύλλογος όφη. 

Άκουσα χτες μια συζήτηση και τον έλεγαν "ένφια" και αναρωτιέμαι αν κι εσείς τον λέτε έτσι ή/και πώς τον λένε τα δελτία ειδήσεων. 

Ενφία δεν νομίζω να το λέει κανείς, ίσως γιατί στα πορτογαλέζικα το "ενφία" είναι προστακτική του ρήματος enfiar που σημαίνει διάφορα μεταξύ των οποίων και "χώστου".


----------



## daeman (Aug 31, 2014)

..
Αυθόρμητα _ένφια _το προφέρω (όχι πως το το 'χω ψωμοτύρι, βέβαια), ίσως από τα _άμφια _ή τα _έμβια_, μας θυμίζει δηλαδή ουδέτερο ουσιαστικό ή επίθετο στον πληθυντικό, ίσως επειδή μας ζώνουν τα ...όφια (οι οφινιάρες), όπως βλέπω γκουγκλίζοντας να λένε μερικοί («μας ζώνουν τα έμφια»). Το _ένφια _έχει πάντως 66 ευρήματα (με τις κοπιπάστες, εννοείται).

Από την άλλη, υπάρχει η εύλογη επίδραση του _φιπιά _(και του _φουμουά_), που δίνει 28 γκουγκλευρήματα στο _ενφιά_.

Και η σχολή «δεν ξέρω πού κάθεται η μπίλια και φυλάω τα νώτα μου»: «Όσον αφορά τον ΈΝΦΙΑ ή ΕΝΦΙΆ» που βρίσκω στα πρακτικά συνεδρίασης της Βουλής στις 28 Αυγούστου.

Τηλεόραση δεν βλέπω, οπότε γι' αυτό θα μας κατατοπίσει άλλος.

Α, ναι, τη ΣΕΛΕΤΕ εγώ την ήξερα _σελέτε_, όπως τη λέει ο Πανούσης —όχι πως δεν είχα ακούσει το _σελετέ, _που όμως μου θύμιζε τον σελτέ. Στα παροξύτονα έχουμε και το Πίκπα, ενώ η έγε ίσως ήταν σκόπιμο κλείσιμο του ματιού στις έγες (δηλαδή τις αίγες).
Στα αναποφάσιστα τη ΔΟΥ, που έχω ακούσει και δόυ και δοΰ, στα οξύτονα τη φαέ (ΦΑΕΕ), ενώ στα μονοκοτυλήγοντα τη φαβέ (ΦΑΒΕ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2014)

Προφέρω ένφια αλλά έχω ακούσει και ενφιά. 

Και για την άεκ, μην παίρνεις όρκο, το αρχικό ήταν αέκ ενώ έχουμε π.χ. και αέλ (Λάρισα).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 31, 2014)

Προφέρω ενφιά και έτσι το έχω ακούσει από έγκυρες πηγές (τη μαμά μου και την αδελφή μου. :) )


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 31, 2014)

Προφέρω εν-φι-ά, όπως φι-πι-ά. Το ένφια μού κάνει κάτι σε αγγλική προφορά, αν και πιστεύω ότι ο τόνος θα ταίριαζε στην προπαραλήγουσα αν η πρώτη λέξη τονιζόταν στο έψιλον.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 31, 2014)

ένφια απ' όλους :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2014)

Ένφια τον λέω και μόνο προχτές άκουσα (στις ειδήσεις, αν δεν κάνω λάθος) να τον λένε Ενφιά. Έτσι θα τον πρόφερα αν γραφόταν ΝΦΑ (βλέπε ΦΠΑ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2014)

Το ΝΦΑ δεν θα το έλεγες νι-φι-ά;


----------



## SBE (Aug 31, 2014)

Ένφια κι εδώ.


----------



## Earion (Sep 1, 2014)

Συνεχώς τον ακούω «ένφια», κι έτσι τον λέω. Επηρεασμένος από την τηλεόραση.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 1, 2014)

Earion said:


> Συνεχώς τον ακούω «ένφια», κι έτσι τον λέω. Επηρεασμένος από την τηλεόραση.


Μουά οσί.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 1, 2014)

Ανκ' ίο, Ένφια. 

Όπως και να τον λένε, πάντως, η πληρωμή του είναι που πειράζει, όχι η προφορά του... :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το ΝΦΑ δεν θα το έλεγες νι-φι-ά;


Καλημέρα. Ναι, αλλά μην κολλάς στην προφορά του πρώτου γράμματος. Την αντιστοιχία του τονικού προτύπου στο πρότυπο του ΦΠΑ προσπαθώ να πιάσω.

Και έχω κι άλλη, σοβαρότερη απορία: *Πότε και γιατί ο ΕΝΦΑ (Ενιαίος Φόρος Ακινήτων) έγινε ΕΝΦΙΑ (Ενιαίος Φόρος Ιδιοκτησίας Ακινήτων);* 

Τι να συμπεράνω όταν βρίσκω τόσες σελίδες με *ΕΝΦΙΑ* και *«Ενιαίο Φόρο Ακινήτων»*; Δεν τους λείπει το «Ι»;

https://www.google.gr/search?q="Ενιαίος+Φόρος+Ακινήτων"+"ΕΝΦΙΑ"


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 1, 2014)

nickel said:


> Και έχω κι άλλη, σοβαρότερη απορία: *Πότε και γιατί ο ΕΝΦΑ (Ενιαίος Φόρος Ακινήτων) έγινε ΕΝΦΙΑ (Ενιαίος Φόρος Ιδιοκτησίας Ακινήτων);*


Νομίζω όταν ενοποιήθηκε με τον ΦΜΑΠ (Φόρο μεγάλης ακίνητης περιουσίας).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2014)

Άλλα αρκτικόλεξα που δεν τονίστηκαν στη λήγουσα: εόκα, σδόε (για προπαραλήγουσα, οι έρευνες συνεχίζονται, αν και δεν είναι βέβαιο αν ο ένφια προφέρεται τρισύλλαβος ή δισύλλαβος: ένφɾα).

Επίσης, στο σακούλι με τα αρκτικόλεξα που τονίζονται αλλιώς λόγω έλξης από την υπαρκτή λέξη: όπλα, ιδέα.


----------



## nikosl (Sep 2, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Άλλα αρκτικόλεξα που δεν τονίστηκαν στη λήγουσα: εόκα, σδόε



Επίσης ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, ΕΛΠΑ, ΚΕΔΚΕ, ΚΕΔΕ, ΤΕΔΚΝΑ, ΤΑΞΥ, ΣΑΤΑ, ΕΚΑ, ΠΙΚΠΑ, ΕΣΠΑ, ΕΣΗΕΑ
και από οργανώσεις της εξωκοινοβουλευτικής αριστεράς, ΣΟΕ, ΚΟΕ, ΟΚΔΕ



drsiebenmal said:


> Επίσης, στο σακούλι με τα αρκτικόλεξα που τονίζονται αλλιώς λόγω έλξης από την υπαρκτή λέξη: όπλα, ιδέα..



κι εδώ ΣΤΑΣΥ, αλλά και μερικά της εξωκοινοβουλευτικής: ΑΝΤΑΡΣΥΑ, ΜΕΡΑ, ΕΝΑΝΤΙΑ


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 2, 2014)

Είμαι πραγματικά έκπληκτος. Αδυνατούσα να φανταστώ ότι είναι ποτέ δυνατόν ο ΕΝΦΙΑ να προφέρεται με άλλον τρόπο εκτός από Ενφιά.

Όσο για το παραπάνω ΤΑΞΥ: ΤάΞΥ; Είναι απίστευτο το τι αντιλαμβάνεται κανείς και πώς...


----------



## nikosl (Sep 2, 2014)

Count Baltar said:


> Όσο για το παραπάνω ΤΑΞΥ: ΤάΞΥ; Είναι απίστευτο το τι αντιλαμβάνεται κανείς και πώς...



Όσο γι' αυτό, μάλλον στους ξενοδοχοϋπάλληλους δεν τους άρεσε να τους περνάνε για ταξιτζήδες.

Στα προπαροξύτονα είναι και το ΙΣΤΑΜΕ, αλλά πιθανώς λόγω ίσταμαι.


----------



## sarant (Sep 2, 2014)

O Nikosl και ο Δόκτορας πρόσθεσαν πολλά μη οξύτονα, μπράβο!

Από την άλλη, βλέπουμε πως δεν υπάρχει κάποια "λογική" -διότι έλπα αλλά ελτά.


----------



## nikosl (Sep 2, 2014)

sarant said:


> Από την άλλη, βλέπουμε πως δεν υπάρχει κάποια "λογική" -διότι έλπα αλλά ελτά.



Νομίζω μάλιστα ότι τη Διεθνή Ολυμπιακή Επιτροπή τη λένε συνήθως ΔόΕ ενώ τη διδασκαλική ομοσπονδία ΔΟέ (αν και την ακούω και ΔόΕ).

Οπότε από λογική μάλλον όχι.

ΕΛΠΑ και ΕΛΤΑ μπορεί να είναι λίγο άδικη η σύγκριση μιας και είναι ΤΑ ΕΛΤΑ και Η ΕΛΠΑ.

Ενας """κανόνας""": θηλυκά λήγοντα σε Α.... συνήθως παροξύτονα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2014)

Και έΣΠΑ (τα κοινοτικά προγράμματα).


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2014)

Έχετε δίκιο, είναι Τσμέδε. Το έλεγα Τσμεδέ, αλλά το διαδίκτυο δείχνει το σωστό δρόμο (2450 παραλήγουσα : 9 λήγουσα). Το γοητευτικό είναι το ότι βρίσκει κανείς εκεί έξω τόσο πολλά ακρωνύμια γραμμένα με πεζά και τόνο. (Θέλω να στηρίξω την επιλογή μου να γράφω Σύριζα, Πασόκ, Δημάρ.  )


----------



## Zazula (Sep 2, 2014)

Το οξύτονο ο κόσμος το λέει Τσεμεδέ (με προσθήκη ευφωνικού /e/).


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Το οξύτονο ο κόσμος το λέει Τσεμεδέ (με προσθήκη ευφωνικού /e/).



Πάντα. Με προσθήκη κάποιου ευφωνικού, όπως προφέρουμε όλα τα αφρικάνικα και τα κεντροευρωπαϊκά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Το οξύτονο ο κόσμος το λέει Τσεμεδέ (με προσθήκη ευφωνικού /e/).


Τι πρόβλημα έχει το Τσ-μεδέ (όπως το αρνητικό μόριο τς);


----------



## nikosl (Sep 2, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Το οξύτονο ο κόσμος το λέει Τσεμεδέ (με προσθήκη ευφωνικού /e/).



και παροξύτονο υπάρχει και σε Τσιμέδε


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2014)

Τσιμέδε με έλξη από τα τσιμέντα, προφανώς... :devil:


----------



## Zazula (Sep 2, 2014)

nikosl said:


> και παροξύτονο υπάρχει και σε Τσιμέδε


Σωστά, το ακούω κι έτσι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 2, 2014)

sarant said:


> O Nikosl και ο Δόκτορας πρόσθεσαν πολλά μη οξύτονα, μπράβο!
> 
> Από την άλλη, βλέπουμε πως δεν υπάρχει κάποια "λογική" -διότι έλπα αλλά ελτά.



Ναι, αυτό ήθελα να προσθέσω κι εγώ. Νομίζω ότι είναι αυτονόητο ότι δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη λογική. Ουσιαστικά πρέπει να είναι διάφορα φαινόμενα που οδηγούν σε μια προφορά: ο πρώτος λαλήσας, η ύπαρξη λογοπαίγνιου ή όχι (π.χ. ΣΤΑΣΥ), όπου σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις προτιμάται και σε άλλες όχι, "αισθητική" τάση, κάποιες φορές ο αριθμός συλλαβών ή γραμμάτων (τα μικρά συνήθως σύγκρουση ή μη με άλλα αρκτικόλεξα (π.χ. παλιότερα ΤΕΕ λύκεια και ΤΕΕ το επιμελητήριο), κ.α.

Για τους μηχανικούς του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ είναι πάντα τσμέδε.



drsiebenmal said:


> Για προπαραλήγουσα, οι έρευνες συνεχίζονται, αν και δεν είναι βέβαιο αν ο ένφια προφέρεται τρισύλλαβος ή δισύλλαβος: ένφɾα.



Δεν νομίζω ότι κάνουμε τέτοια πράγματα με αρκτικόλεξα. Σκέψου να λέγαμε Δου την Δ.Ο.Υ.


----------



## dominotheory (Sep 3, 2014)

Ενφιά δαγκωτό. Δεν βλέπω τηλεόραση. Ουγκ.

Κατά τ' άλλα, νομίζω πως πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να παρατεθεί και η μελωδική συνεισφορά του Τζίμη Πανούση στη μελέτη των αρκτικόλεξων γενικότερα:






Τζίμης Πανούσης - Π.Χ. (Κάγκελα παντού - 1986)


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> ... Κατά τ' άλλα, νομίζω πως πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να παρατεθεί και η μελωδική συνεισφορά του Τζίμη Πανούση στη μελέτη των αρκτικόλεξων γενικότερα: ...


Been here, done that, here's the quote to prove it  :



daeman said:


> ... Α, ναι, τη ΣΕΛΕΤΕ εγώ την ήξερα _σελέτε_, όπως τη λέει ο Πανούσης ...


Την παρέθεσα στο άλλο νήμα που ασχολείται με τη μελέτη των αρκτικόλεξων: Επίθετα (και ουσιαστικά) με αρκτικόλεξο ως πρώτο συνθετικό.

Μια που το λέει και το τραγούδι, το Γ.Ε.ΕΘ.ά. (και ο αγεεθά), αλλά το Γ.έ.Α. (και ο αγέα). Ah, yeah.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 3, 2014)

Το ΓΕΕΘΑ είναι μια ακόμα επιβεβαίωση της προφοράς κατά περίσταση. Εν προκειμένω οι άλλοι δυο τονισμοί θα δημιουργούσαν χασμωδία, γι' αυτό έκατσε στην λήγουσα (βέβαια κι αυτό μια υπόθεση είναι). Μια ανάλογη περίπτωση είναι ο ΟΑΕΕ, όπου εκεί το πρόβλημα είναι μεγαλύτερο μιας και όλα είναι φωνήεντα, έτσι οι περισσότεροι προφέρουν Οαέ (και πολλοί περισσότεροι για να το αποφύγουν -ή από συνήθεια- λένε ΤΕΒΕ).


----------



## Zazula (Sep 3, 2014)

Ανάλογο του ΟΑΕΕ ήταν το θέμα με την πάλαι ποτέ ΦΑΕΕ (βλ. κ. #2), αλλά ούτως ή άλλως το σκέτο φαέ επέτρεπε τη διάκριση από την άλλη δόυ για αέ τότε στην Αθήνα, τη φαβέ. Από τότε άλλωστε υπήρχαν και φαέ = ΦΑΕ σε Θεσ/νίκη και Πειραιά· τώρα όλες πάντως ΦΑΕ είναι.


----------



## Earion (Sep 3, 2014)

Επυέθα (ΕΠΥΕΘΑ = Επιτελείο Υπουργού Εθνικής Άμυνας)
Οοσά (ΟΟΣΑ = Οργανισμός Οικονομικής Συνεργασίας και Αναπτύξεως)


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 3, 2014)

Εγώ προφέρω Οαέε πάντως.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 3, 2014)

Earion said:


> Επυέθα (ΕΠΥΕΘΑ = Επιτελείο Υπουργού Εθνικής Άμυνας)


Εδώ το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι Υπεθά αλλά Υέθα, Υφέθα κλπ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2014)

nickel said:


> Έχετε δίκιο, είναι Τσμέδε.


Τα ίκα, τέβε τα βάλαμε; Άλλα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 3, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Εγώ προφέρω Οαέε πάντως.



Επί τη ευκαιρία να θυμήσω τον ΟΗέ και την εταιρεία ύδρευσης Θεσσαλονίκης, ΕΫάθ, παλιότερα ούΘ (το οποίο παρεμπιπτόντως ακυρώνει αυτό που είπα πιο πάνω για ΔΟΰ και γιατί δεν διαβάζουμε Δού). Επίσης ΟάΣΘ ο οργανισμός αστικών συγκοινωνιών Θεσσαλονίκης.

Ένα ακόμη σχετικό που μου έρχεται είναι ο οργανισμός που είναι υπεύθυνος για την οργάνωση των ΙΕΚ, ο ΟΕΕΚ, ο οποίος προφέρεται ΟέΕΚ, μάλλον για να μην συμπίπτει με το ΟΕΚ. Και επί τη ευκαιρία, ΓΣΕΕ = Γεσεέ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τα ίκα, τέβε τα βάλαμε; Άλλα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία;



Είχα την εντύπωση ότι πιάναμε μόνο όσα δεν ξέρει και η Κάπα-Μι (η κουτσή Μαριώ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2014)

sarant said:


> Δεν είναι το μεγαλύτερό μας βάσανο μ' αυτόν τον φόρο, βέβαια, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι πώς προφέρεται. Δεν ξέρω αν οι γραμματικές προβλέπουν κανόνα για την προφορά των αρκτικόλεξων, όσων προφέρονται, αλλά σχεδόν όλα τονίζονται στη λήγουσα (πασόκ, σελετέ, αεΐ, εϋδάπ, δεή, οτέ, ογά, πασεγές, εοπυύ, κεβόπ, σεάπ). Όχι όμως όλα. Κάποια είναι παροξύτονα/προπαροξύτονα επειδή συμπίπτουν με υπάρχουσες λέξεις (σύριζα, νάτο, πάμε) κάποια χωρίς να συμπίπτουν (άεκ, κυσέα, υέα, δέα, νομίζω και η έγε).[...]





nickel said:


> Είχα την εντύπωση ότι πιάναμε μόνο όσα δεν ξέρει και η Κάπα-Μι (η κουτσή Μαριώ).



!!! :)


----------



## dominotheory (Sep 3, 2014)

nickel said:


> Είχα την εντύπωση ότι πιάναμε μόνο όσα δεν ξέρει και η Κάπα-Μι (η κουτσή Μαριώ).



Κι αυτό μου θύμισε την Κδόα (Κτηνώδης Δύναμη, Ογκώδης Άγνοια). 
Ελπίζω να μη την έχει ήδη βολέψει κι αυτήν σε κάποια γωνιά ο daeman (και, φυσικά, αναφέρομαι στο παρόν νήμα) ;)


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Επί τη ευκαιρία να θυμήσω τον ΟΗέ και την εταιρεία ύδρευσης Θεσσαλονίκης, ΕΫάθ, παλιότερα ούΘ ...


Μια που έπιασες την ύδρευση, στην Αθήνα είχαμε και την Ούλεν, που όμως δεν ήταν αρκτικόλεξο αλλά η αμερικάνικη εταιρεία Ulen & Company (που ιδρύθηκε το 1897) η οποία κατασκεύασε το φράγμα του Μαραθώνα με αντάλλαγμα την εκμετάλλευση του δικτύου υδροδότησης από το 1924 που ξεκίνησε η κατασκευή του φράγματος μέχρι το 1974. Παλιά μας τέχνη κόσκινο, νερό με το κοφίνι. Την πρώτη στάση του λεωφορείου προς Ζωγράφου οι παλιοί τη λένε ακόμα Ούλεν, γιατί εκεί βρισκόταν το τοπικό κλιμάκιο της υπηρεσίας ύδρευσης, ακριβώς πίσω από το Mojo όπου θερανεμαζωνόμαστε.


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Κι αυτό μου θύμισε την Κδόα (Κτηνώδης Δύναμη, Ογκώδης Άγνοια).



Πόσες φορές πρέπει να πω ότι είναι ΚΔΩΑ;
http://www.lifo.gr/mag/features/1867

*Κτηνώδης Δύναμη Ωγκώδης Άγνοια - το «ογκώδης» γραμμένο με ωμέγα λόγω του ότι έχουμε άγνοια.*

https://www.google.gr/search?q=κδωα+site:lexilogia.gr


----------



## Zazula (Sep 3, 2014)

Το ΚΔΩΑ έχει και καμιά δεκαριά ευρήματα δικά μας, όπως:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-τους-λένε-νεοναζί/page11&p=166415#post166415
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1985-SNAFU&p=63842&viewfull=1#post63842


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2014)

Άντε, να ρίξω λίγο μαζεμένο υλικό:

Αθλητικοί φορείς (αρκτικόλεξα)

Όλα τονίζονται στη λήγουσα όπως διαβάζονται εκτός εξαιρέσεων

ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΕΙΑ ΑΘΛΗΤΙΣΜΟΥ – ΓΓΑ – *γουγουά*
ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΚΟ ΑΘΛΗΤΙΚΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ – ΟΑΚΑ -- *οάκα / οακά*
ΣΤΑΔΙΟ ΕΙΡΗΝΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΙΛΙΑΣ – ΣΕΦ
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΚΗ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ - ΕΟΕ

*Αθλητικές ομοσπονδίες* (επιλογή από εδώ: http://www.sportsnet.gr/index.php/epopteyomenoi-foreis/omospondies):
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΦΙΛΑΘΛΟΣ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ ΑΝΤΙΣΦΑΙΡΙΣΗΣ (Ε.Φ.Ο.Α.)
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ ΑΡΣΗΣ ΒΑΡΩΝ (Ε.Ο.Α.Β.)
ΣΥΝΔΕΣΜΟΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΩΝ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΩΝ ΑΘΛΗΤΙΚΩΝ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΩΝ (Σ.Ε.ΓΑ.Σ.) - *σέγας*
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ (Ε.Γ.Ο.)
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΦΙΛΑΘΛΟΣ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ ΕΠΙΤΡΑΠΕΖΙΑΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΦΑΙΡΙΣΗΣ (Ε.Φ.Ο.ΕΠ.Α.) - *εφοέπα*
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ ΙΠΠΑΣΙΑΣ (Ε.Ο.Ι.)
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΙΣΤΙΟΠΛΟΪΚΗ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ (Ε.Ι.Ο.)
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ ΚΑΛΑΘΟΣΦΑΙΡΙΣΗΣ (Ε.Ο.Κ.)
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ ΚΑΝΟΕ-ΚΑΓΙΑΚ (Ε.Ο.Κ.Κ.)
ΚΟΛΥΜΒΗΤΙΚΗ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ (Κ.Ο.Ε.)
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ ΜΟΝΤΕΡΝΟΥ ΠΕΝΤΑΘΛΟΥ (Ε.Ο.ΜΟ.Π.)
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ ΞΙΦΑΣΚΙΑΣ (Ε.Ο.Ξ.)
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ ΠΕΤΟΣΦΑΙΡΙΣΗΣ (Ε.Ο.ΠΕ.)
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΠΟΔΟΣΦΑΙΡΙΚΗ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ (Ε.Π.Ο.) - *έπο*
ΣΚΟΠΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ (ΣΚ.Ο.Ε.) - *σκόε*
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ ΤΑΕ ΚΒΟΝ ΝΤΟ (ΕΛ.Ο.Τ.)
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΦΙΛΑΘΛΟΣ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ ΤΟΞΟΒΟΛΙΑΣ (Ε.Φ.Ο.Τ.)
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ ΦΙΛΑΘΛΩΝ ΠΑΛΗΣ (Ε.Ο.Φ.Π.)
ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ ΧΕΙΡΟΣΦΑΙΡΙΣΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ (Ο.Χ.Ε.) 
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ ΚΕΡΛΙΝΓΚ (Ε.Ο.ΚΕ.)
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΚΩΠΗΛΑΤΙΚΗ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ ΦΙΛΑΘΛΩΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΩΝ (Ε.Κ.ΟΦ.Ν.Σ.)
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΦΙΛΑΘΛΗ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ ΜΠΕΙΖ ΜΠΟΛ (Ε.Φ.Ο.Μ.)
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ ΠΟΔΗΛΑΣΙΑΣ (Ε.Ο.Π.)
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ ΠΥΓΜΑΧΙΑΣ (Ε.Ο.Π.)
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ ΤΖΟΥΝΤΟ (Ε.Ο.Τ.)
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ ΧΙΟΝΟΔΡΟΜΙΑΣ (Ε.Ο.Χ.)
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΣΚΑΚΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ (Ε.Σ.Ο.)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2014)

Ο Νίκος Φιλιππίδης άκουσα να το λέει Ενφία, μιλώντας με τη Σία Κοσιώνη (που το 'λεγε κανονικά :) Ένφια).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 6, 2014)

Ο πρωθ/γός το είπε Ένφια στη ΔΕΘ, πάντως.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2014)

Στις δηλώσεις του Χαρδούβελ που άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο, είπε το επικό: «Επειδή *ο Ένφιας* δεν είναι δικό μου δημιούργημα...» :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2014)

Και λίγη πλάκα από τον σπανίως «έγκυρο» αλλά συνήθως διασκεδαστικό ιστότοπο _Κουλούρι_:

*Καταργούνται όσοι οργανισμοί του Δημοσίου δεν περιέχουν αρκετά φωνήεντα στο ακρωνύμιο τους*


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 21, 2014)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, αναρτήθηκαν στο Taxis τα νέα σημειώματα που συμψηφίζουν την πληρωμή της πρώτης δόσης που έγινε μέχρι τις 31/7.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 14, 2014)

Spoiler



Νέο τραγούδι...για το χαράτσι Έπος!... Της είπα "Μην πατάς Σφουγγάρισα", με παράτησε και έμεινα με τον "Ε.Ν.Φ.Ι.Α" στο χέρι...
Μουσική/Στίχοι: The Athenian

*The Athenian - ΕΝΦΙΑ│ENFIA (Acoustic Original) Official!*

Σ' ένα σπίτι μόνος να γυρνάω μόνος
να με πνίγει ο πόνος που 'χεις φύγει
σ' ένα σπίτι άδειο ψάχνω για κουράγιο 
κι όπου να 'ναι η ΔΕΗ μας λήγει

Σαράντα τετραγωνικά πώς να χωρέσουν μια καρδιά
που έχει τόσο πληγωθεί κι έχει και να πληρώσει
Σαράντα τετραγωνικά, μου είχες πει μισά μισά 
πήρα το δάνειο μα εσύ την έκανες...

Μου 'ρθε κι ο Ε.Ν.Φ.Ι.Α., λάθος πίστεψα καρδιά μου ότι ξέφυγα
και μου χρέωσαν ακόμα και τ' απίθανο
λες και έχω 10 ακίνητα στη Μύκονο
πες μου μόνος πώς να τα πληρώσω...

Σ' ένα σπίτι μόνος να περνάω μόνος
λίγο ακόμα και θα μου σαλέψει
σ' ένα σπίτι άδειο ψάχνω για κουράγιο
μα η υπομονή μου τα 'χει παίξει

=================================================================
Μετά το "Οχι καριολάκι", το "Άσε τους Ντοθράκι" Το Καγκούρι" και την απάντηση στο "Σκούπισε τα πόδια σου και πέρασε" με το 
"Μην Πατάς Σφουγγάρισα" έρχεται το "Ηρθε κι ο Ένφια"

Διαδικτυακά μπορείτε να με βρείτε επίσης:

Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/theathenian (Κατεβάστε όλα μου τα τραγούδια δωρεάν)
Reverbnation:http://www.reverbnation.com/theathenian

Τα τραγούδια που έχουν κυκλοφορήσει μέχρι στιγμής είναι:
1.The Athenian - Όχι Καριολάκι│Ohi Kariolaki - New greek song 2014
2.The Athenian - Όχι Καριολάκι│Ohi Kariolaki ( Acoustic Original) 
3.The Athenian - 'Ασε τους Ντοθράκι│Ase tous Dothraki (Acoustic Original) 
4.The Athenian - Μην πατάς Σφουγγάρισα│Min Patas Sfouggarisa
5.The Athenian - Το Καγκούρι│To Kagouri (Acoustic Original) 
6.The Athenian - ΕΝΦΙΑ│ENFIA (Acoustic Original)


----------



## dominotheory (Dec 16, 2014)

Ένας καραμπινάτος *Ενφιά* στο 25.12, από έναν συμπαθέστατο άνθρωπο -ξεκάθαρα μορφωμένο αλλά και της πιάτσας- που τα λέει πολύ ωραία:

_Κι εσείς μεταφραστής, Γιόχαν Σεμπάστιαν; (Στρογγυλή τράπεζα)
Μπαμπούρης Βασίλης, Δέδε Ιωάννα, Παυλίδης Σάββας, Βηδενμάιερ Ανθή_
http://www.blod.gr/lectures/Pages/viewlecture.aspx?LectureID=1778

*** Κι ένα ευχαριστώ στον Zazula για τη διεύθυνση :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2014)

Έχω πει και παλιότερα για την πολύ καλή απόφαση του Longman Pronunciation Dictionary να στήσει μια αντιπροσωπευτική ομάδα 275 ομιλητών της αγγλικής από διάφορα μέρη της Βρετανίας και να τους μαγνητοφωνήσει να προφέρουν 100 λέξεις της αγγλικής με διπλή (ή και τριπλή) προφορά. Στις λέξεις αυτές δίνεται το αποτέλεσμα της έρευνας, π.χ. στο controversy λέει ότι οι 121 στους 275 το τονίζουν κόντροβερσι και οι υπόλοιποι 154 κοντρόβερσι.







Άρα για αμφισβητούμενες περιπτώσεις (πώς προφέρουμε τα «ντ» ή πως τονίζουμε τα ακρωνύμια) ελπίζουμε ότι το επόμενο ΛΚΝ (που έχει προφορές) θα βγάλει κι αυτό τα ποσοστά του για να έχουμε και μια χρηστική προσέγγιση στην προφορά.

Κατά τ' άλλα, το ενφιά μού φαίνεται πολύ γαλλικό.


----------



## SBE (Dec 16, 2014)

Για το ζήτημα του controversy, θα συμφωνούσα με το LPD ίσως πριν 30 χρόνια. Πλέον μάλλον έχουν αντιστραφεί τα ποσοστά. 
Που σημαίνει αυτό βέβαια ότι αν ο ένφιας περάσει μια ηλικία με το ίδιο όνομα μπορεί να γίνει ενφιάς.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2014)

SBE said:


> Για το ζήτημα του controversy, θα συμφωνούσα με το LPD ίσως πριν 30 χρόνια..



Η συγκεκριμένη έκδοση του λεξικού είναι 24 χρονώ, βάλε και κάνα-δυο να μαζέψουν τους 275 και τις μαγνητοφωνήσεις τους, πιάνεις τα 26 στο νερό!


----------

